# whois apple.com



## scott (Oct 23, 2001)

What the hell?

Somebody is fu**ed up.

It is just a sick, sick thing to do.


----------



## Soapvox (Oct 23, 2001)

Hell are you talking about you crazy canadian????


----------



## themacko (Oct 23, 2001)

I don't see anything wrong ...


Registrant:
Apple Computer, Inc. (APPLE-DOM)
   1 Infinite Loop
   Cupertino, CA 95014

   Domain Name: APPLE.COM

   Administrative Contact:
      NOC, Apple  (NA4189-ORG)  Apple-NOC@APPLE.COM
      Apple Computer, Inc.
      1 Infinite Loop
      M/S 60-RH
      Cupertino, CA 95014
      USA
      408 996-1010
   Technical Contact:
      Eddings, Kenneth  (KE557)  eddingsk@APPLE.COM
      Apple Computer, Inc.
      1 Infinite Loop
      M/S 60-DR
      Cupertino, CA 95014
      408 974-4286 (FAX) 408 974-1560
   Billing Contact:
      idNames, Accounting  (IA90-ORG)  accounting@IDNAMES.COM
      idNames from Network Solutions, Inc
      440 Benmar
      Suite #3325
      Houston, TX 77060
      US
      703-742-4777
      Fax- - 281-447-1160

   Record last updated on 22-Feb-2001.
   Record expires on 20-Feb-2003.
   Record created on 19-Feb-1987.
   Database last updated on 22-Oct-2001 20:05:00 EDT.

   Domain servers in listed order:

   NSERVER.APPLE.COM		17.254.0.50
   NSERVER2.APPLE.COM		17.254.0.59
   NSERVER.EURO.APPLE.COM	194.151.19.41
   NSERVER.ASIA.APPLE.COM	203.120.14.5


----------



## Klink (Oct 23, 2001)

I know he's Canadian and all but I think this is what he means.

whois apple.com -h whois.internic.net
(from within Terminal or selected server search in Network Utility Whois panel).

results:
Whois Server Version 1.3

Domain names in the .com, .net, and .org domains can now be registered
with many different competing registrars. Go to http://www.internic.net
for detailed information.

APPLE.COM.IS.THE.CHOICE.OF.ALL.SELF.RESPECTING.TERRORISTS.NET
APPLE.COM.IS.KRAD-NEAT.BUT.SO.IS.JIMPHILLIPS.ORG
APPLE.COM


Pretty squirrelly. I wish Apple could squash these with a big fat fist, but I don't know if they can legally.
There are no name servers hosting it so it doesn't seem to be public.


----------



## Jadey (Oct 23, 2001)

Heh heh, there's actually a whole bunch like this. Been this way for a while. Check out MS:

Whois has started ...


Whois Server Version 1.3

Domain names in the .com, .net, and .org domains can now be registered
with many different competing registrars. Go to http://www.internic.net
for detailed information.

MICROSOFT.COM.ZZZ.SUCKS.AZZ.PHAEN.AS
MICROSOFT.COM.Z---HELLO-FROM-SIBERIA---I.Z3S.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.WILL.NEVER.SATISFY.A.TRUE.TELNETJUNKIE.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.WILL.NEVER.RUN.PUREDATA.NET
MICROSOFT.COM.WILL.LIVE.FOREVER.BUT.LUNIX.SUCKS-BYBIRTH.ARTISTICCHEESE.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.WILL.ALWAYS.FEARPENGUINS.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.WHOIS.RESULTS.MAKE.A.GREAT.HUMOUR-LIST.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.WAS.HACKED.TODAY.BY.JAMESSMALL.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.TONY.HAS.SEXUAL.IN.ADEQUACY.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.TOLD.ME.TO.KILL.UR.PC.LIVE-EVIL.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.TOHA.KANKEI.ARIMASEN.300BPS.NET
MICROSOFT.COM.TAKES.IT.IN.THE.BUTT.FROM.WHILE1.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.SUKZ.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.SHOULD.GIVE.UP.BECAUSE.LINUXISGOD.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.SE.FAIT.HAX0RIZER.PAR.TOUT.LE.ZOY.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.RUNSLINUX.NET
MICROSOFT.COM.PRODUCTS.WILL.NEVER.BE.SEEN.AT.MCNEIGHT.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.OWNED.BY.MAT.HACKSWARE.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.NOTHING.HAPPENS.XYZZY.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.NAO.VALE.UM.CARALHO.NET
MICROSOFT.COM.N-AIME.BILL.QUE.QUAND.IL.N-EST.PAS.NU
MICROSOFT.COM.MUST.STOP.TAKEDRUGS.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.MAKES.SHIT.ASS.SOFTWARE.T10.NET
MICROSOFT.COM.IS.THE.COMMERCIAL.ARM.OF.THE.WORLDGOV.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.IS.SOON.GOING.TO.THE.DEATHCORPORATION.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.IS.SO.VERY.SKANKY.NET
MICROSOFT.COM.IS.SECRETLY.RUN.BY.ILLUMINATI.TERRORISTS.NET
MICROSOFT.COM.IS.NOTHING.COMPARED.TO.EVILGOAT.NET
MICROSOFT.COM.IS.NOTHING.BUT.A.MONSTER.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.IS.NO.MATCH.FOR.THE.WANNABE.TERRORISTS.AT.JIMPHILLIPS.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.IS.NO.MATCH.FOR.A.UNIXNINJA.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.IS.HOPELESSLY.INSECURE.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.IS.GOD.BUT.LINUX.SUCKS-FOREVER.ARTISTICCHEESE.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.IS.AT.THE.MERCY.OF.DETRIMENT.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.IS.A.STEAMING.HEAP.OF.FUCKING-BULLSHIT.NET
MICROSOFT.COM.HQ.SHOULD.HAVE.BEEN.MOVED.TO.BAGDAD.JUST.BEFORE.THE.GULFWAR.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.HEBERGEUR.DE.SCHIZOPHRENE.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.HAS.NO.LINUXCLUE.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.HACKED.BY.HACKSWARE.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.GUTS.NL
MICROSOFT.COM.FILLS.ME.WITH.BELLIGERENCE.NET
MICROSOFT.COM.FAIT.VRAIMENT.DES.LOGICIELS.A.TROIS.FRANCS.DOUZE.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.DAN.HILLIER.OF.EXETER.UK.IS.A.DUMB.ASS.EVILJAM.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.CODERS.SHOULD.DUMP.WINDOWS.AND.CODE.FOR.THE.MORE.PRACTICALMAC.COM
MICROSOFT.COM.CANNOT.HACKUNIX.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.AINT.WORTH.SHIT.KLUGE.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.A.ETE.CREE.PAR.BILLOU.A.L.EPOQUE.OU.IL.FUMAIT.DU.COLA-COCA.ORG
MICROSOFT.COM.A.BIEN.BU.DU.COLA-COCA.SUR.L.ILE.DE.NUMEA.COM
MICROSOFT.COM

To single out one record, look it up with "xxx", where xxx is one of the
of the records displayed above. If the records are the same, look them up
with "=xxx" to receive a full display for each record.

>>> Last update of whois database: Tue, 23 Oct 2001 05:33:45 EDT <<<

The Registry database contains ONLY .COM, .NET, .ORG, .EDU domains and
Registrars.


----------



## scott (Oct 23, 2001)




----------



## Abakadoosh (Oct 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Jadey _
> *MICROSOFT.COM.RUNSLINUX.NET
> MICROSOFT.COM.FILLS.ME.WITH.BELLIGERENCE.NET *



LOL


----------

